
What are some YouTube channels to progress into advanced levels of programming? - altsyset
There are some cool YouTube channel suggestions on 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16224165
But I wanted to know which of those are great to progress into advanced level of programming? Which of the channels teach advanced techniques?
======
jameshiew
Watching tech talks from language conferences can be pretty enlightening -
Python and Golang for example both have a lot of great videos kicking about on
YouTube about lesser known or more cutting edge topics. Check out the Pycon
2017 YouTube channel for example:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrJhliKNQ8g0qoE_zvL8eVg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrJhliKNQ8g0qoE_zvL8eVg/videos?flow=grid&view=0&sort=p).
There are lots of channels like this.

For Python, I've found watching Raymond Hettinger's and Dave Beazley's videos
especially interesting, even though some of the topics they talk about are
pretty esoteric. If you find someone who is better than average at presenting
tech talks, you can binge-watched their most popular stuff on YouTube (or only
the stuff that is relevant to you).

Pluralsight ([https://www.pluralsight.com](https://www.pluralsight.com)) is
decent for structured video courses - the quality is generally high but
content gets outdated fast, and my impression was videos can seem drawn out (I
think authors get paid by the minute of video watched). Still worth starting a
trial if you haven't done so yet.

------
jxub
Aside from just techniques, it would be great to have videos about: \-
Discussing interesting open-source codebases architecture and detail their
design decisions. \- Implementing complex algorithms like Paxos, or some bit-
twiddling walkthroughs.

~~~
altsyset
Exactly what I'm looking for. That would be priceless

------
westurner
These aren't channels, but a number of the links are marked with "(video)":

[https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-university)

[https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university/blob/...](https://github.com/jwasham/coding-interview-
university/blob/master/programming-language-resources.md)

~~~
altsyset
Thanks

------
thetall0ne
Package Main is awesome:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI39wKG8GQnuzFPN5SM55qw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI39wKG8GQnuzFPN5SM55qw)

------
pyeu
For advanced programming topics, books are the best friends.

------
Monkeyget
As you go into more advanced topics, youtube might to be the best media. Have
you tried looking into books about topics that interest you?

~~~
altsyset
Honestly, it's hard to just learn from books. YouTube videos are that personal
connect if you are a lone developer. It feels like you are working with
whomever is in video

~~~
abeyer
If possible you might consider looking for the personal connection in a more
face-to-face setting, and choosing a broadcast learning medium that works best
for you without that as a consideration (which may still be video for some
people, but I'll echo the sentiment that books and textual stuff seems to work
better and be faster in my experience.)

Even if you only study/work on your own, there are conferences, meetups, user
groups, social/networking events, etc... That gives you the added bonus of
being more than just a blip in the view count of the person you're learning
from. Worst case, even if there aren't any in-person options in your area, try
forums/chat rooms/etc... with a focus on your subject(s) of interest
(especially if they're more learning focused ones rather than just social --
the communities around many of the MOOC and online bootcamp programs come to
mind.)

